# so the dealer said ...



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

that for the tiptronic tranny on the jetta " you dont need to change the transmission fluid" is this true???


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*

LOL really? I would love to hear of automotive fluid that never had to be changed...other than washer fluid for your windshield


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Cherb32)*

thats bs their "lifetime transmission fluid" means the life of the warranty which is 50 or 60k but would be a good idea to change sooner if you plan on keeping the car


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_LOL really? I would love to hear of automotive fluid that never had to be changed...other than washer fluid for your windshield

thats what im saying..
shes like you dont need to change it..
im gonna go to another dealer and see what they say....... how much do yooou think its gonna cost? 100 ?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_
thats what im saying..
shes like you dont need to change it..
im gonna go to another dealer and see what they say....... how much do yooou think its gonna cost? 100 ?

Yeah thats really crazy. To change the fluid at the dealership..expect to pay out the ass sideways. Id say you may be better off buying the fluid online and having it done somewhere else other than the stealership.
Calling around to other dealerships may be a good thing to do but from what ive experienced, they vary by $20-30 bucks. So getting a deal isnt going to happen there. Also stay away from ANY AMMCO. Rip you off big time. Youre going to have to get at lea st 4-5 quotes before making your decision. Almost every company is hurting so you may get a deal, or you may get overcharged.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

1. Get written quote
2. Go to a different shop with said quote
3. Go to step 1; repeat until quoted price does not get any lower


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*

It's true according to the official VW maintenance schedule. However, that doesn't mean its a good idea. The problem is, we don't know what "lifetime" means. Is it 120,000 miles? 150,000? 200,000? I know Hyundai came right out and said that their new 6 speed automatic had lifetime fluid that was good for 300,000 miles. VW makes no such claim. 
Additionally, I'm seeing a few 05.5-07 auto transmissions with high miles have valve body problems. It's not clear whether this is related to the fluid but it can't hurt to keep the fluid fresh, along with changing out the filter. Don't believe the old wives tale about a fluid change damaging the transmission. If you change the fluid and it dies, it was going to go anyway regardless.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (classicjetta)*

VW has slapped the "lifetime" label on may parts that other mfgs say to change...either they want problems to develop at 75-100K miles so you'll say "gee car starting to give me problems and repair costs are goin up big time..time to shop for new car"...so they can sell more cars..or they want to keep "cost of ownership" low for Consumer Reports survey which goes by "required maintenance" to get costs....either way...your best interests not considered. Change stuff like tranny fluid, (in mechanical pwr steering cars)..power steering fluid, fuel filter at about 40-50K mile intervals...I've done that and run VW cars trouble free (at least as far as fuel system/tranny issues) for well over 150K miles... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_VW has slapped the "lifetime" label on may parts that other mfgs say to change... ... ..or they want to keep "cost of ownership" low for Consumer Reports survey which goes by "required maintenance" to get costs....either way...your best interests not considered.

*cough* timing chain *cough*


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_
thats what im saying..
shes like you dont need to change it..
im gonna go to another dealer and see what they say....... how much do yooou think its gonna cost? 100 ?
 
She.... THERES YOUR PROBLEM!!


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
Yeah thats really crazy. To change the fluid at the dealership..expect to pay out the ass sideways. Id say you may be better off buying the fluid online and having it done somewhere else other than the stealership.
Calling around to other dealerships may be a good thing to do but from what ive experienced, they vary by $20-30 bucks. So getting a deal isnt going to happen there. Also stay away from ANY AMMCO. Rip you off big time. Youre going to have to get at lea st 4-5 quotes before making your decision. Almost every company is hurting so you may get a deal, or you may get overcharged.

money isnt a problem like if its 100 or something its worth it.. but not if its 400.. also i went to a different VW dealer and they told me that the standard AUTO tranny doesnt need to be changed, and lasts the life time of the car........
WHY am i finding this hard to believe?????


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_VW has slapped the "lifetime" label on may parts that other mfgs say to change...either they want problems to develop at 75-100K miles so you'll say "gee car starting to give me problems and repair costs are goin up big time..time to shop for new car"...so they can sell more cars..or they want to keep "cost of ownership" low for Consumer Reports survey which goes by "required maintenance" to get costs....either way...your best interests not considered. Change stuff like tranny fluid, (in mechanical pwr steering cars)..power steering fluid, fuel filter at about 40-50K mile intervals...I've done that and run VW cars trouble free (at least as far as fuel system/tranny issues) for well over 150K miles... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okie my questions are..
1) is there a drain plug etc for them to drain it and fill it up again..
or is it a sealed kinda deal, where if u change it, and something goes wrong.. they say "you werent supposed to change the tranny fluid?"
2) how much does it cost??


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_VW has slapped the "lifetime" label on may parts that other mfgs say to change...either they want problems to develop at 75-100K miles so you'll say "gee car starting to give me problems and repair costs are goin up big time..time to shop for new car"...so they can sell more cars..or they want to keep "cost of ownership" low for Consumer Reports survey which goes by "required maintenance" to get costs....either way...your best interests not considered. Change stuff like tranny fluid, (in mechanical pwr steering cars)..power steering fluid, fuel filter at about 40-50K mile intervals...I've done that and run VW cars trouble free (at least as far as fuel system/tranny issues) for well over 150K miles... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my car is at 60k Miles/ 96000 km.. so i dunno..... is mr.transmission a good place to go to???
what kinda fluid do you recommend thats the same or better??


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Jettakid18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_ 
She.... THERES YOUR PROBLEM!!










took it to another dealer and the dude said the same thing..


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_
Okie my questions are..
1) is there a drain plug etc for them to drain it and fill it up again..
or is it a sealed kinda deal, where if u change it, and something goes wrong.. they say "you werent supposed to change the tranny fluid?"
2) how much does it cost??

Well I know regardless that there isn't a drain plug, but there may or may not be a filler tube on the transmission (it was eliminated in April 2006). To drain the fluid you either extract it with an extractor or drop the pan and have it spill out everywhere. Keep in mind that if they don't drop the pan they can't change the filter. 
As long as you use the correct fluid (I would double check to be sure) then there is no reason for them to deny warranty coverage if you have the unit serviced. 
No idea how much this costs, I'm thinking of having it done on mine as I'm fast approaching 50k mi/80k km. I would guess that it will be less than the $400 DSG service but probably more than your average American car.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (classicjetta)*

If the MKV auto is the same design as the Passat's you drain by pulling the pan to change filter..let pan go on one side and fluid runs into your drain pan...then to refill you need tool to pump fluid into a port on bottom of tranny...you put required amount of fluid in..warm up car to opp temp then either add more fluid or wait till it stops running out (there is a baffle tube that keeps fluid in tranny once the level is correct)...From what I"ve read on Passat Forum (I don't have auto tranny)....NOT changing fluid is asking for major tranny issues at 75-100K miles..particularly if you drive hard, in mountains, tow etc and get fluid real hot on occasion...


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_If the MKV auto is the same design as the Passat's you drain by pulling the pan to change filter..let pan go on one side and fluid runs into your drain pan...then to refill you need tool to pump fluid into a port on bottom of tranny...you put required amount of fluid in..warm up car to opp temp then either add more fluid or wait till it stops running out (there is a baffle tube that keeps fluid in tranny once the level is correct)...From what I"ve read on Passat Forum (I don't have auto tranny)....NOT changing fluid is asking for major tranny issues at 75-100K miles..particularly if you drive hard, in mountains, tow etc and get fluid real hot on occasion...









i wonder how many ppl have change the tranny fluid in their mk5 autos..
i usually drive it in the auto mode but at times i play with the tiptronics mode... its fun.. id do it more... but im scared it would damage / wear down the tranny faster1







(


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_
i usually drive it in the auto mode but at times i play with the tiptronics mode... its fun.. id do it more... but im scared it would damage / wear down the tranny faster1







(









Why would wear down faster? These trannies are made and assembled in Japan and of good quality materials, not the junk from Mexico. Just enjoy your car the way you want.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
Why would wear down faster? These trannies are made and assembled in Japan and of good quality materials, not the junk from Mexico....

*cough*Toyota*cough






















A friend of mine has an A6 with tiptronic and his tranny went out at around 98k due to hard driving. No autocrossing, but definitely hard driving. Dont know why some tiptronic trannies fail, but Im starting to hear more stories from people with 100-120k miles. But hey, it all could depend on timely transmission fuild changes.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_
*cough*Toyota*cough
























mexican trannies << japanese trannies


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
mexican trannies << japanese trannies

And both get imported materials. I dont really trust either tranny.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Cherb32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cherb32* »_LOL really? I would love to hear of automotive fluid that never had to be changed...other than washer fluid for your windshield

well that would be Volkswagen's Coolant. It is designed to last the lifetime of the vehicle. Of course, things will go wrong causing you to have to replace it anyways such as water pump, line breaks, and such...


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
mexican trannies << japanese trannies

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*

So I just had the transmission fluid changed yesterday on my car (49,3xx miles/79,000 km) and I'm definitely noticing that the shifts are smoother and less "lumpy". I had them collect a sample of the old fluid which I'm going to send to Blackstone for analysis and I'll updated when I get those results back.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
mexican trannies << japanese trannies

Gross either way


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (akskimaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akskimaster* »_
well that would be Volkswagen's Coolant. It is designed to last the lifetime of the vehicle. Of course, things will go wrong causing you to have to replace it anyways such as water pump, line breaks, and such...

Hmm..good to know I guess all I have to worry about is topping off the coolant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_ I'm going to send to Blackstone for analysis and I'll updated when I get those results back. 

LOL........


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (vwjetta252006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjetta252006* »_
LOL........









lol at my typo or having the fluid analyzed?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

The tranny can definitely be serviced and serviced at VW I had a leak from mine and they dropped the pan changed the filter and fluid at around 30k miles because of the leak. Maybe you could just take it in tell them the tranny is leaking and trick them into doing it for you lol


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (elf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_The tranny can definitely be serviced and serviced at VW I had a leak from mine and they dropped the pan changed the filter and fluid at around 30k miles because of the leak. Maybe you could just take it in tell them the tranny is leaking and trick them into doing it for you lol

LOL i jut might..
how much did they charge you??


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

very interested in the price as well. my 2007 auto jetta is at 80k and im wanting to get the fluid changed. i can notice it shift funny sometimes, and was thinking it is probably due.


----------



## JJJETTA (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_So I just had the transmission fluid changed yesterday on my car (49,3xx miles/79,000 km) and I'm definitely noticing that the shifts are smoother and less "lumpy". I had them collect a sample of the old fluid which I'm going to send to Blackstone for analysis and I'll updated when I get those results back. 

Where did you get it flushed? How much $$ was it? Did they use the VAG method, or was it a generic place?
Thanks.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (JJJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJJETTA* »_
Where did you get it flushed? How much $$ was it? Did they use the VAG method, or was it a generic place?
Thanks.

Why flush the transmission if the car is practically brand new? You just replace it like you replace your engine oil. For the method, hopefully he did the VAG method or bad things can happen.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: so the dealer said ... (Zurique)*

If you are getting your fluid flushed. I recommend having it changed with BG Universal Synthetic fluid. It makes the 6 speed shift so much smoother, especially in the cold. The dealer could not even tell that I had aftermarket fluid in my tranny either.
Yes my tranny was replaced but I was having the issues with the original fluid as well. Since I got a new tranny, they put the OEM fluid back in and I can definitely tell that it does not shift as good.


----------

